# Have you ever accepted cash because the customer gave the wrong address?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

This happened to me recently on a DD delivery. When I arrived at the assigned drop off the lady said she forgot to change the address and asked if I could take it to where her kids were spending the night with friends. I explained that I only get paid to deliver to the assigned address, so she offered me $10 to take it 10 minutes farther. I accepted the offer.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't see anything wrong with that, but I don't DD


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> This happened to me recently on a DD delivery. When I arrived at the assigned drop off the lady said she forgot to change the address and asked if I could take it to where her kids were spending the night with friends. I explained that I only get paid to deliver to the assigned address, so she offered me $10 to take it 10 minutes farther. I accepted the offer.


The customers are in a position to offer you money or lose the food. I usually take the food to them if it's not crazy busy and if it's not far.

Sometimes it's a choice of saying sorry and eating their food and grabbing the $10 order that is being jammed down your app as soon as "customer unavailable" has timed out. I'm not driving 5 miles for an extra $5 when an order is already at my fingertips, especially if it takes me out of my zone.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope, had it a couple times, I made them call DD and change the order. I'm not losing money because of their mistake.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> This happened to me recently on a DD delivery. When I arrived at the assigned drop off the lady said she forgot to change the address and asked if I could take it to where her kids were spending the night with friends. I explained that I only get paid to deliver to the assigned address, so she offered me $10 to take it 10 minutes farther. I accepted the offer.


Yes they always tip well when they made these mistakes.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

The guy says he didn’t realize that he had his girlfriends apartment on the app. I tell him he needs to call to get the address changed. Then says he’s 10 minutes away and he’ll have some extra cash. I’m on my way thinking I’ll get $5. He hands me $23. $31 for about 30 minutes of my time. On the other hand some dude tells me I’ll get 20$ if I get the order to him. He grabbed the bag and shut the door on me in about a second and a half.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> The guy says he didn't realize that he had his girlfriends apartment on the app. I tell him he needs to call to get the address changed. Then says he's 10 minutes away and he'll have some extra cash. I'm on my way thinking I'll get $5. He hands me $23. $31 for about 30 minutes of my time. On the other hand some dude tells me I'll get 20$ if I get the order to him. He grabbed the bag and shut the door on me in about a second and a half.


Wow the balls on that guy. wait a month and then get back at him..

in the meantime keep accepting pings from the same restaurant hopefully you will get him again and then you could have some real fun!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> The guy says he didn't realize that he had his girlfriends apartment on the app. I tell him he needs to call to get the address changed. Then says he's 10 minutes away and he'll have some extra cash. I'm on my way thinking I'll get $5. He hands me $23. $31 for about 30 minutes of my time. On the other hand some dude tells me I'll get 20$ if I get the order to him. He grabbed the bag and shut the door on me in about a second and a half.


"I'm sorry but you have to change the address in the app or cancel the order, we as drivers are not insured for going off the route that the delivery company gives us."

What is it with you drivers catering to these moron customers?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, on Friday two weeks a customer called as I was leaving the restaurant asking me to deliver their order to a different location. First I had to contact support and let them know what was happening because I would not be able to mark the order as complete without being at the drop off location. Since it was going to be an additional 3 miles out, 3 miles back I informed the customer I needed an additional $ 6.00. She wasn't excited with that but understood the order would be charged to her and no food to eat or I spend the additional 20 minutes to get it to her. I was not happy about making that drive and should have said $ 10.00 but I was being generous. The longer conversation was with support to get them to understand the customer gave the wrong drop off location. Once that was cleared up the order showed as completed. Other times I was asked to do this but I refused. both were an additional 9-11 miles each way so I ended up with lots of food and got paid for going to the original drop off location.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I never go too anywhere but the drop off. I've had customers message or text me asking too take it too a different spot. I ignore wait the required 8 minutes an eat the food. Win win. Get paid an eat.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Just had a DD customer text me.....”I’m sorry I put in the wrong address, it’s XXX.” Which happened to be 7.2 miles and 16 minutes away from the address in the app. That’s not “I put in the wrong address”, that’s a moron customer trying g to get one over. I texted them exactly what I posted above. She cancelled the order and DD paid me $8. But you ants keep soldering on catering to these imbecile customers, driving around aimlessly with the promise of riches bestowed on you by them.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

part-timer said:


> Nope, had it a couple times, I made them call DD and change the order. I'm not losing money because of their mistake.


I didn't lose a


Solid 5 said:


> "I'm sorry but you have to change the address in the app or cancel the order, we as drivers are not insured for going off the route that the delivery company gives us."
> 
> What is it with you drivers catering to these moron customers?


In my situation it wasn't a bad deal. I marked the order as delivered when I got to the specified address so I was paid. Then then lady gave me $10 to drive 10 more minutes. I never contacted driver support.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you, me, I wouldn't do it, if a ping comes in while I'm driving the 10 extra minutes, that is lost money.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It depends on how far is the other address, you say 10 minutes but you don't mention how many miles?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> This happened to me recently on a DD delivery. When I arrived at the assigned drop off the lady said she forgot to change the address and asked if I could take it to where her kids were spending the night with friends. I explained that I only get paid to deliver to the assigned address, so she offered me $10 to take it 10 minutes farther. I accepted the offer.


I would have handed the bag and said I guess you will be doing a surprise visit and left.


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

I do ubereats had a guy deliver his food in st Augustine he was in tallahse fl nice payday.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sammy Harrington said:


> I do ubereats had a guy deliver his food in st Augustine he was in tallahse fl nice payday.


There's about 200 miles in between cities, post proof or GTFO


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

Order was canceled far as uber eats goes. Nice 2 Bill's n some grass.

Had a cop order today. He was so mad. 8.6 mile trip from sushi bar downtown jax to Wilson substaion. 1 hr n half to get him his food. He cried about it. Got stopped by a train. Then he was like you touch my food. I was raised to treat others how we want to be treated. I laughed n said no sir. I wouldn't dare do that. He said I am suppose to trust you. I put it on everything. I didnt.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sammy Harrington said:


> Order was canceled far as uber eats goes. Nice 2 Bill's n some grass.
> 
> Had a cop order today. He was so mad. 8.6 mile trip from sushi bar downtown jax to Wilson substaion. 1 hr n half to get him his food. He cried about it. Got stopped by a train. Then he was like you touch my food. I was raised to treat others how we want to be treated. I laughed n said no sir. I wouldn't dare do that. He said I am suppose to trust you. I put it on everything. I didnt.


Ummm.. was this order to Tallahassee for Uber Eats or Uber Escorts???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Never had it happen on DD but it happened to me on UE. The real address was 15 minutes away in a completely different town. The customer got very nasty with me as if I was the one who was responsible for being at the "wrong address". Because of his horrible attitude I marked the order delivered (at the address in the app I was at, an empty house) and accepted his Five Guys Bacon Cheeseburger as my dinner in lieu of an apology for being a jerk.


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

Ubereats. Got pax number cause didnt answer. Called support ordered canceled n played. Pax calls me telling me he is a roadie for construction. Could I deliver to him. I said i want to be played for the miles. Ok see you in 2hrs.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sammy Harrington said:


> Order was canceled far as uber eats goes. Nice 2 Bill's n some grass.
> 
> Had a cop order today. He was so mad. 8.6 mile trip from sushi bar downtown jax to Wilson substaion. 1 hr n half to get him his food. He cried about it. Got stopped by a train. Then he was like you touch my food. I was raised to treat others how we want to be treated. I laughed n said no sir. I wouldn't dare do that. He said I am suppose to trust you. I put it on everything. I didnt.


So since you have no proof, we will just chalk this up as someone making up a story, don't worry there are hundreds and hundreds of posters like that here, you are more than normal than the exception


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

Bro believe dont believe. Facts will be the same. It happened. Sorry I cant post something not verified by uber.


----------

